# Sunroof in the showroom



## laimins (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone have any information on when the 2012 Beetle with sunroof might be showing up in the dealer's showroom?


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

That is just not fair. You had me thinking they were actually sighted.....:facepalm: 
I talked to my dealer early this week, and he said something about the end of the month- but I don't know if he knew what he was talking about- maybe he was not clear on what I was asking.... 
I'm being told (repeatedly) to go to the site and build one. They sound really excited about it. I keep telling them I've built several, and I do know exactly what I want. :screwy: 
Okay, I'm done ranting.


----------



## laimins (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry about the false alarm due to the subject line.  
None of the dealers in the Chicago area have any idea when they might have a Beetle with a sunroof to show. Or they're just not telling me. :banghead:


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

On FaceBook on the VW Beetle page it's also saying end of the month.... We'll see.....:banghead:


----------



## newtown (Feb 23, 2006)

*sunroof spotted*

I saw one this weekend at Ganley VW in Bedford OH. Silver.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

newtown said:


> I saw one this weekend at Ganley VW in Bedford OH. Silver.


With a SUNROOF ?? Doubtful ... I've heard 90-120 days before 2012 Beetles w/sunroofs hit dealerships....


----------



## newtown (Feb 23, 2006)

*sunroof at bedford*



Shaka said:


> With a SUNROOF ?? Doubtful ... I've heard 90-120 days before 2012 Beetles w/sunroofs hit dealerships....


Like I said, Silver with Sunroof. Doubt it all you want. It was behind the building with other un-prepped new cars, including several beetles. I was hoping that the panel behind the sunroof and in front of the rear window was painted black like the Beetle R, but it was silver.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

There are still pre-production models (dealer/mfg cars) bouncing around the dealerships (none for sale). According to VWs response to me today, "We hope to have Beetles with the sunroof option available within the next couple of weeks."


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

newtown said:


> Like I said, Silver with Sunroof. Doubt it all you want. It was behind the building with other un-prepped new cars, including several beetles. I was hoping that the panel behind the sunroof and in front of the rear window was painted black like the Beetle R, but it was silver.


Interesting. My wife says she read they were having issues with the trunk hitting the sunroof when open and were going to reprogram them to not open as far to avoid this issue. Anyhow, I may have to swing by Beford to check this car out! I'm in Beachwood and work downtown. Thanks for sharing, fellow Clevelander!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I was told dealers should be getting more regular Beetles in the next couple weeks, but sunroofs probably not until December. Hubby says that will make a great Christmas present... I wanted it for Trick or Treat!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Shaka said:


> Interesting. My wife says she read they were having issues with the trunk hitting the sunroof when open and were going to reprogram them to not open as far to avoid this issue. Anyhow, I may have to swing by Beford to check this car out! I'm in Beachwood and work downtown. Thanks for sharing, fellow Clevelander!


I've read the same. It's a design flaw when the trunk lid extends beyond the rear windshield (glass) boundary. 

1. It makes for an unnatural gap in the roof panel. 

2. When the trunk is open, the switch/sensor must function 100% in order for the sun roof to retract (forward) and avoid contact with the trunk lid. It needs to fail just once and you know... 

If the cut-off line for the trunk lid was like that of the NB, the sunroof doesn't need to be retracted each time the trunk is open.

If they reprogram the sunroof to not slide as far back as originally planned, we may have a huge sunroof that doesn't open very far... I guess that's better than the sunroof on the CC with doesn't open at all. :screwy:


----------



## rlaltiowner05 (May 21, 2005)

I drove a Yellow Beetle 2.5 with Navigation and Sunroof pkg. with automatic transmission and it was for sell.

http://www.vwsouthcharlotte.com/Veh..._w/Sun/Sound/Nav_PZEV-Charlotte-NC/1358543393

Nice drive...wouldn't want it with an automatic though.


----------



## vw93cc (Jul 24, 2011)

*Seems to be a few 2.5 sunroofs*

Yes there seem to be a small few 2.5 models appearing with sunroof. There is a brown 2.5 sunroof/nav at Star Motors in WV, newly listed on AutoTrader


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Its Brown and has a sunroof...*



vw93cc said:


> Yes there seem to be a small few 2.5 models appearing with sunroof. There is a brown 2.5 sunroof/nav at Star Motors in WV, newly listed on AutoTrader


Indeed... the link with actual pics: http://www.starmotorvw.com/VehicleD...Auto_2.5L_w/Sun_PZEV-Clarksburg-WV/1371809993

First I've seen with that combo. Thanks!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Just came on here to post that little brownie. haha....glad I'm not the only one stalking Autotrader.:thumbup: I just passed a red 2.5 on the highway with a sunroof as well....so I think think they might be in production. :heart:


----------

